# What do I need to do if my puppy has to be shipped?



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I chose a very reputable breeder, told him my situation, and what the dog will be used for. I can't physically go and pick the pup out myself. He is many states away. This is the first time I will be having a dog shipped to me. Anything else I absolutely NEED to do?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Many years ago we had our King Charles cavalier shipped from Minnesota. We did not have to do anything except make arrangements with the breeder. The breeder makes all the shipping arrangements at the airport. You just get the flight information and where to pick up the pup. We had gotten our pup in the winter and the originAl flight was cancelled due to snow so as breeder notified us. Arrangements were remade and the breeder shipped her to us a day or two later. I remember there were three other people picking up there pups that night from different breeders- the flight was delayed about an hour which only added to the anticipation. I still remember picking bella up at the airport like it was yesterday and that was many years ago. I'm sure you will need to bring ID and receipt from breeder.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Many years ago we had our King Charles cavalier shipped from Minnesota. We did not have to do anything except make arrangements with the breeder. The breeder makes all the shipping arrangements at the airport. You just get the flight information and where to pick up the pup. We had gotten our pup in the winter and the originAl flight was cancelled due to snow so as breeder notified us. Arrangements were remade and the breeder shipped her to us a day or two later. I remember there were three other people picking up there pups that night from different breeders- the flight was delayed about an hour which only added to the anticipation. I still remember picking bella up at the airport like it was yesterday and that was many years ago. I'm sure you will need to bring ID and receipt from breeder.


Thanks, but I was more asking about him picking the actual dog for me. Anything else I must absolutely let him know?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What I've always done is tell the breeder as much about us as possible. What a typical day or week in the life is like, what activities we've done with past dogs and what we're interested in doing with this pup. I describe the kind of temperament I'm looking for, and also what I really DON'T want. All of the puppies I've gotten were already born when I made the inquiry and it was less about picking the right pup in the litter for me than it was finding out whether the pup or pups they had left that weren't already spoken for would be appropriate for me or not. 

The more the breeder knows about you, the better. Do you have a lot of dog experience? Have you had a working breed before? If not, do you have access to experienced trainers who can help you? Do you plan to take classes, and if so, what kind? Is there a sport you're interested in pursuing? The answers to all those questions can help the breeder make a good selection. Hopefully s/he has already asked you a lot of questions.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Anything else I must absolutely let him know?


That would depend on what you have already told him.

But pretty much as Cassidy's Mom laid out. The Breeder should have given you the 3rd, 4th, and 5th degree by now. 

I think a lot of times people over-represent their experience and knowledge level because they want to make a good impression - the main thing is being honest, if you are at the stage where the breeder is trying to learn more about you to make sure that you get a good match, you've already made a good impression. If you want to be happy with your pup, it is important to be honest in order to for the breeder to make a good match. (NOT saying you are not - just making a comment in general to help those who are going through the breeder search process).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ahh I was looking at the title. Yes tell them what you are looking in a pup and what you need in a pup to fit your life style. what your plans are with the pup. Your daily schedule ,how you plan to raise this pup- house set up- rent, own fenced yard etc. and all above previously mentioned- honesty with yourself and the breeder to best to truly get want you want.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Castlemaid said:


> If you want to be happy with your pup, it is important to be honest in order to for the breeder to make a good match. (NOT saying you are not - just making a comment in general to help those who are going through the breeder search process).


Absolutely. :thumbup:


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

This was the first time I have ever had a puppy shipped so I understand what you are going through. I went through my breeder many years ago so I knew I would be fine. I was honest with her and she was honest with me. We communicated on a regular basis, so she knew what I was looking for. I am so pleased with the pup she picked out for me, he is exactly what I was looking for. Trust the breeder to do the same for you. When is yours expected to arrive?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Laura66 said:


> This was the first time I have ever had a puppy shipped so I understand what you are going through. I went through my breeder many years ago so I knew I would be fine. I was honest with her and she was honest with me. We communicated on a regular basis, so she knew what I was looking for. I am so pleased with the pup she picked out for me, he is exactly what I was looking for. Trust the breeder to do the same for you. When is yours expected to arrive?


I'm on the waiting list. He said it should take around 5 more months, maybe longer (you never know with mother nature). I told him everything I need and where I live and what it will be used for.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I had several long discussions with my breeder about what I wanted (social, super hunt drive, male, curious, independent). And what my limitations were. He also was very careful about raising his pups (still is) and would send the prospective homes weekly reports with pictures and then results of his various puppy tests. He also communicated individually with me and discussed the different puppies he was thinking about and why. And this changed over the 8 weeks.... well between 5-8 weeks. This gave me opportunities to ask pointed questions and have further discussions. I was looking for a SAR working prospect so I imagine that others did not have as much contact with the breeder. I picked up my dog but the breeder ships all the time. My breeder also has a fabulous FB page where you can see the puppies from day one.


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

Julian G said:


> I'm on the waiting list. He said it should take around 5 more months, maybe longer (you never know with mother nature). I told him everything I need and where I live and what it will be used for.


The wait seems as if it would last forever, however it did go by fast. I was so scared that something was going to happen when my puppy was shipped but it all turned out great and I would do it again. Keep us up to date for the arrival of your new addition.


----------

